# Gas Dryer stub out size in black pipe?



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

ArtBraendel said:


> I am converting my nieces garage into a dog grooming salon and I need to install a gas clothes dryer. I need to know how big a gas line I need to install for the stub out. I am guessing 1/2" will do. Does anybody know the code on this? Art


gas piping is sized based on distance from the meter, btu demand of the appliance, btu loading from other appliances upstream, and size of the piping upstream. much more info is needed before we answer. does your AHJ allow homeowners to perform gas work? some do not, especially for a future business.


----------



## ArtBraendel (Apr 10, 2011)

I have 1" pipe running from the meter about 70 feet to a single hot water heater that has a 1/2" stub to it. The water heater provides both domestic hot water and heats the in-floor heating tubes through a heat exchanger. There are no other appliances on this line. I have a total of 15 feet to run to the gas dryer. The Tee at the hot water heater is capped with a 3/4" cap and the 1/2" stub goes to the shut off for the hot water heater. I have done black pipe gas lines before, I just need to know the proper size since it will be buried in a wall.
It is an LG gas dryer stackable with a kit. LG doesn't list the BTU requirements on line and the dryer is not at this location.
I want to run the dryer gas line from the Tee next to the hot water heater about 15 feet including ups and downs and horizontals.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

From manual downloaded from LG.com site for one of their gas models (note: NOT intended as advice!!!!!):
"Supply line requirements:
Your laundry room must have a rigid gas
supply line to your dryer. In the United States,
an individual manual shutoff valve MUST be
installed within at least 6 ft. (1.8 m) of the dryer,
in accordance with the National Fuel Gas Code
ANSI Z223.1 or Canadian gas installation code
CSA B149.1. A 1⁄8 - inch NPT pipe plug must
be installed. Failure to do so can result in fire,
explosion, or death
• If using a rigid pipe, the rigid pipe should be
½ - inch IPS. If acceptable under local codes
and ordinances and when acceptable to your
gas supplier, 3⁄8 - inch approved tubing may be
used where lengths are less than 20 ft.
(6.1 m). Larger tubing should be used for
lengths in excess of 20 ft. (6.1 m). Failure to do
so can result in fire, explosion, or death."

So, using the incorrect size (too big, too small) line could be disastrous! Best to spend the coin, get a plumber, and have it done properly.


----------



## ArtBraendel (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Bob22. It appears the 1/2" black pipe will be the ticket to code as I originally thought. I have to bury the one pipe in the studs as I build the wall so I wanted it sized correctly. The plumber can then attach it as the run is made from the source. both ends will be accessible for the hookup to elbows and drops.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Be sure to test the pipe B-4 closing it in


----------

